
From OO to Lisp style - fogus
http://www.nsa.be/index.php/eng/Blog/From-OO-to-Lisp-style-structuring-my-Clojure-Jwt-app
======
eplanit
Sorry, but I'd want to write code this way why? I mean no disrespect, but this
code is completely meaningless to read. What is the motivation to use such a
language for this application...esoterica?

